# SOFIA | Metro



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Some fresh photos of the works on the extension of metro line 1, thanks to Tego:



Tego said:


> The Tunnels at Nezavisimost Sq. (Sheraton Hotel):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tego said:


> Here's a picture of the Eastbound Tunnel below Tsar Osvoboditel Blvd. at the Ventilation Shaft across the Military Club:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tego said:


> More pictures (sorry for the bad quality - the company camera is a piece of...you know what):
> 
> That's the Ventilation Shaft across the Military Club taken from the bottom:
> 
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

When will they open the next stations?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^See the map below. Metro line 1 extension is in light blue. Latest info is that in May stations "Mladost", "Studentska", "Musagenitza", "Interpred" and "Vasil Levski staidum" will be operational. Till the end of the year the last station of the extension - "Kliment Ohridski" will be operational too. :cheers:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Some fresh photos of the inspection trip on the MD1 extension this weekend. 

Also it was announced that the line between "Vasil Levski" station MD1[10] and "Mladost" station MD1[14] will be opened on 6th of May , and the connection between "Serdika" station MD1[8] and "Vasil Levski" station MD1[10] will be finished till the end of the year. 


3 photos of "Interpred" station MD1[11]. Thanks to Vlado from gtsofia.info. 
































JloKyM said:


> "St. Kliment Ohridski" station MD1[9] :banana:





JloKyM said:


> Thanks to KRUPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

AFAIK some stations were built a lot earlier, back in the commie era... Is that true? They were connected by a tunnel? Which stations were these?

Could you give summary on the status of the 2nd metro line?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ The 2 built up in the commie era station are from MD2. "NDK" and "Hemus" stations. You can see where they are on the map in the previous posts. For more pics you can check out one of my previous posts - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29663862&postcount=6. The construction of MD2's 8 stations started 2 months ago. 

More pics of the almost ready stations from MD1's extension:



Ivanski said:


> More pics of the new stations:
> 
> "Vasil Levski" station MD1[10]
> 
> ...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

...



Ivanski said:


> 10x to Ozi from http://gtsofia.info/





Ivanski said:


> ..more...


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thw new stantions are very modern  My favourite stantion is st. Vasil Levski .


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> *Turkish, Bulgarian companies to build Sofia metro *
> 
> SOFIA, Aug 27 (Reuters) - Bulgaria has contracted Turkish Dogus Construction Group and Bulgarian consortium Metrotrace to build Sofia's second metro line for a combined 471 million levs ($354.4 million), the transport ministry said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


We should clarify that those are the companies that will built a section on MD2 that just started a couple of months ago. 
Major constructor of the first MD pictures of which you see is Japanese TAISEI Corporation along with some local companies.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Hey buddy, put some pictures here of Sofia Metro! There are not so many to find on the net.


I guess you'll like the Green West park station 

Existing stations in order of opening:
note - some of the stations aren't completed on the pictures, sorry for the bad quality they're kinda old:

Slivnitsa , 1998










Lulyin , 1998



















Zapaden(west) park, 1998



















Vardar , 1998


















Konstantin Velichkov. 1998



















Opalchenska , 1999:



















Serdika, 2000:



















Obelya, 2003:




















operational units:

Russian made, type 81-717.4/714.4









Russian made , type 81-740.2 / 81-741.2 "Rusich"


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone got pictures from Hemus and NDK stations that were build in the 80s? And if the tunnel between this stations is build, are the exits also build?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Both "NDK" and "Hemus" station plus the tunnel between them were finished in rough construction phase while NDK(National Palace of Culture) was built in the period 1978-81. No interior works were done in the 2 stations, nor tracks were laid in the tunnel. Just rough construction. Since 1981 the 2 stations and the tunnel are conserved and will be probably opened soon for completion as it is included in the contract of Trace group - the company that won the tender for the construction of the southern stretch of MD2; NDK - Cherni Vruh. 
Right now the sealed North entrance for "Hemus" station can be seen in the middle of the underwalk of "Cherni Vruh" blvd. right at the Museum "Earth and People" in Sofia.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Some pics of the MD1 extension - "G.M. Dimitrov" MD1[12] and "Musagenitsa" MD1[13] stations. 



worldnet84 said:


>


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Turnovec said:


> ^^ Both "NDK" and "Hemus" station plus the tunnel between them were finished in rough construction phase while NDK(National Palace of Culture) was built in the period 1978-81. No interior works were done in the 2 stations, nor tracks were laid in the tunnel. Just rough construction. Since 1981 the 2 stations and the tunnel are conserved and will be probably opened soon for completion as it is included in the contract of Trace group - the company that won the tender for the construction of the southern stretch of MD2; NDK - Cherni Vruh.
> Right now the sealed North entrance for "Hemus" station can be seen in the middle of the underwalk of "Cherni Vruh" blvd. right at the Museum "Earth and People" in Sofia.


I'm really interested in these stations, and the buildings above them too. Any pics of the entrance you mentioned above?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

found some pics of things on flickr

This is to be a subway (metro) stop, near the University of Sofia, downtown Sofia, Bulgaria.

Въздушна фотография: Спирката на метрото до Софийски Университет. В усилен строеж. 









We were contacted by a group of young architects to shoot the construction of a subway station, downtown Sofia, Bulgaria.

The station is near the National Stadium "Vasil Levski" and the Secondary School of Construction, Architecture and Geodesy “Hristo Botev”.

Екипът на ProvoCAD се свърза с нас за заснемане на строителните работи по метрото на кръстовището "Евлоги Георгиев" и "Драган Цанков" във връзка с техния проект за "Стадион Юнак".


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

First one University second one National Stadium.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

What are the unusual outside covered tunnels that are in the pictures of Interpred and Musagenitsa? They remind of the tunnel-bridge in Toronto.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

This is where the metro tracks go.  I think the tunnel is to prevent noise pollution of the surroundings...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Qtya said:


> I'm really interested in these stations, and the buildings above them too. Any pics of the entrance you mentioned above?


^^ Well it's nothing interesing ... Just ordinary underwalk. 

Here's a scheme of this part of MD2 from the presentation of OPT. Hemus on the right is not visible though ...


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Vasil Levski stadium station. 15.04.2009


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

It is because there is an underground walkway from the station to a near-by important traffic interchange, where many bus routes either end or stop. Just for more capacity, I guess...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Picture update of MD2 construction 10x to _worldnet84_.

near Central rail station:




























near Banishora district


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

MD2 construction updates, Cherni vruh blvd. November 2009









































































source


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

MD2 updates



JloKyM said:


> Шахтата на ЦУМ, благодарение на Vladislav


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Ivanski said:


> 10x Qtya :cheers1:
> 
> Blue trains interior:


eww, it looks homeless friendly sleeping berths, isn't there problem with homeless people in Sofia (public transport)? because everywhere I know they are trying to make design homeless unfriendly to lie down for these people, so no long seats, gaps between them etc., same with bus stops



Qtya said:


> What is the reason of the use of the "moving pavements"?


more comfort, more capacity and especially no need to have lift or anything else for disabled people on wheelchairs, they can use moving pavements practically without any help as healthy people


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The construction progress of MD2* near Hotel Hemus 



JloKyM said:


> Pictures of the station near Hemus! Thanks to Vladislav from gtsofia.info


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Aan said:


> eww, it looks homeless friendly sleeping berths, isn't there problem with homeless people in Sofia (public transport)? because everywhere I know they are trying to make design homeless unfriendly to lie down for these people, so no long seats, gaps between them etc., same with bus stops


I haven't heard of such case with metro here yet. And it's kinda hard to get in without a ticket, it's still well kept and clean unlike the rest of the public transport


----------



## xip (Nov 26, 2009)

serdar samanlı;29767820 said:


> It is pleasing to see that we Turks are building metro lines to Sofia. After all, Sofia and the rest of Bulgaria used to belong to Turks.


Yeah, i think Bulgaria, Greece, Fyrom, Albania and all the countries Turkey used to "belong" should pay Turks each month for leting us leave in our countries.........thank you serdar!!!!!

Really nice construction sites......and with the cut and cover technic Balkans have the most earthquake safe subway systems!!! Hope to be able to ride it soon!!!!


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

autobahnracer said:


> I personally doubt that by 2012 we'll have 30 km ot metro... look what's happening : they build some 5 km for more than 4 years, another 10 km were opened after 30 years of contsruction  Welcome to Bulgaria !


it seems to me you've been too cynical 

nice to see all the works Sofia


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Construction started back in the late 1970s but it was frozen for about 20 years til the mid 1990s, so this '30 years of construction' is just another cliche used here by people who love to murmur all the time 

I'm pretty glad with the temps of metro construction here, unlike other i-structure projects it goes quite well.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Aan said:


> more comfort, more capacity and especially no need to have lift or anything else for disabled people on wheelchairs, they can use moving pavements practically without any help as healthy people


Yes, I know what a "moving pavement" is for in general. I was interested specifically the reason it was chosen for in Sofia. Long distance, whatever...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ It connects a key bus stop with the metro station entrance in this case.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

by Plamen Stoev, flickr.com










by Ivan Katzev, flickr.com


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

bozata90 said:


> It is because there is an underground walkway from the station to a near-by important traffic interchange, where many bus routes either end or stop. Just for more capacity, I guess...





Ivanski said:


> ^^ It connects a key bus stop with the metro station entrance in this case.


Double thanx! kay: Great project! Keep the infos comin'... Checking back every week...


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The Sofia Municipality received yesterday on a ceremony in Schwanau, Germany the specially ordered TBM by Herrenknecht for the construction of the Sofia Metro line 2. The 1600 tones heavy, 9.5 m. wide, 85 m. long machine will be transported via the Danube to Belene port and then to Sofia. It is planned the machine to start digging the 2 way tunnel between Nadezhda overpass and NDK of the MD2 on 2 April 2010. Eventually in 2012 Sofia will have another 7 new stations on its 2nd metro line. :banana:


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

...



> Public tenders for Sofia metro third line to be held in January 2010
> 
> The public tender to pick the company that will draft the detailed project for the Sofia metro third line would be announced in January 2010, the chief executive of Sofia city hall firm Metropoliten, Stoyan Bratoev, told Stroitelstvo Gradut weekly.
> 
> ...


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

The metro tube near Musagentisa station











by Seuret


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia Metro reports record 201 000 commuters in a day*










_The Sofia Metro marked a record of 201 000 commuters on December 16 2009, Bulgarian National Television (BNT) reported on December 21 2009.

Stoyan Bratoev, manager of Metropoliten, the concessionaire that operates the metro, said in an interview with BNT that since the launch of the new section linking Serdika and Mladost in the autumn, this was the highest peak in traffic recorded.

By comparison, the average daily traffic was about 160 000 commuters, Bratoev said.

The sharp increase in passengers was attributed to the approaching holidays and the reluctance of commuters to be stuck in traffic jams across Sofia.

According to Bratoev, the company had not expected such a peak in commuters until end-2011.

Bratoev said the Sofia Metro would work all night on December 31 through to January 1 and there would be trains spaced at 20 minute intervals.

Reportedly, a similar schedule was to be be employed by the Sofia Public Transport as well, which would ensure transportation round the clock for New Year's Eve._

http://sofiaecho.com/2009/12/21/833631_sofia-metro-reports-record-201-000-commuters-in-a-day


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

201,000 daily ridership for 18 km is low.
Minsk has 800,000 daily ridership for a 30-km system.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

yes, but you have to take into account that you have 2 lines 
if we can go from A to B and from B to A 
you can go from A to B from A to C...so on 
we have 2 options you have 12!
however I think that 800,000 is quite a lot


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!!!!! a masive project isn't it?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

MD2 construction near NDK, 10x to _Vladislav_


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ivanski said:


> MD2 construction near NDK, 10x to _Vladislav_


Ivanski you posted these photos on the previous page:lol:
:cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Turnovec has posted them now that i've checked  Ooops sorry i thought they're newer.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

26.01.2010

Hemus


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Central railway station + Banishora station


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Nadejda

















































*More pictures HERE*


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

JloKyM said:


>


Are these pics from the future NDK station?


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Qtya said:


> Are these pics from the future NDK station?


No, thise pics are from Banishora stantion.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,all!

I wonder if anyone can fill me in on some details regarding the part of the proposed line which "floats" downwards from Mladost1? I was wondering just where the planned route is and when, if ever, it is likely to happen.

Thanks.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

batman08 said:


> No, thise pics are from Banishora stantion.


It was built earlier as Hemus and NDK? Why is it in such a bad condition? What's the story?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ No, it was built over the last year. It looks like that because the method used for it's construction is the Milan method of underground construction  

I don't know if it will work but you can see a video of the tunnels between Hemus and NDK and the NDK station itslef in teh last seconds of this video clip.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Turnovec said:


> ^^ No, it was built over the last year. It looks like that because the method used for it's construction is the Milan method of underground construction



Yes, I'm familiar with the method, but the final outcome seems a bit rough...



Turnovec said:


> I don't know if it will work but you can see a video of the tunnels between Hemus and NDK and the NDK station itslef in teh last seconds of this video clip.


Cool video! Loved it! Thank you! :cheers: It's a shame though, I didn't understand a word the guy was saying...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

_
source: http://railwaymodeling.com_


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Lavov Bridge junction in Sofia is on three levels
> *Architectural monument remains fully*
> 
> 
> ...


Information on the metro station "Lavov Bridge - Line 2


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

An update on the two stations which are u/c on the 1st metrodiameter.*Thanks to ILB*
Mladost 3 



































and Tsarigradsko Shousse Bulevard -the construction of the parking


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Hemus station in 26.01.2010








in 20.02.2010
















*Thanks to Jlokym*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The starting shaft for the TBM for MD2 near Nadezda thanks to Tergo :cheers:



Tego said:


> Ето ви 4 снимки от сглобяването на къртицата на стартовата шахта до Надлез Надежда:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o (Apr 18, 2009)

Musagenitsa station .


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice, clean, modern stations.kay:
But i was wondering if a daily ridership of only ~170.000 for a 18km-line isn't a bit too low (aprox. 10% of the population)? I mean, does Sofia really need a metro system if the people are not using it? I don't want to offend anyone, just asking. Other cities have also shorter metro-lines like in Sofia, but just to bring you an example, the 23km long Warsaw line is being used by over 520.000 people every day. 
Under these circumstances, how can the Sofia-metro ever get profitable? Or are the tickets so expensive, that they cover the lack of passengers?:?


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ No it's not too low. The initial plans when the extension of the MD1 started was to reach 200 000 passengers per day somewhen in late 2011, and the authorities were slightly suprised when this happened already in mid December 2009  Hopefully when the 2 new stations that are under construction are ready in 2012(Mladost 3 and Expo Center) the number will be steady over 200 000 per day. You can take the Stokholm metro for example as well ... it has 7 lines(110 km.) with 100 stations and has only ~ 1 000 000 passengers per day or the Bucharest one - 4 Lines, 68 km, 48 stations and only ~700k passengers per day 

You can also consider that the expenses for the construction of the Sofia metro are one of the lowest in Europe. Sofia ~25-30 mil. EUR per km., London ~60-80 mil. EUR per km., Athenes ~100 mil. EUR per km.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

And a construction works on MD2 uptade ,March 2010, 10x to *ILB*

Lions bridge area:



















Banishora area :




























Lomsko shousse area:


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Turnovec said:


> ^^ No it's not too low. The initial plans when the extension of the MD1 started was to reach 200 000 passengers per day somewhen in late 2011, and the authorities were slightly suprised when this happened already in mid December 2009  Hopefully when the 2 new stations that are under construction are ready in 2012(Mladost 3 and Expo Center) the number will be steady over 200 000 per day. You can take the Stokholm metro for example as well ... it has 7 lines(110 km.) with 100 stations and has only ~ 1 000 000 passengers per day or the Bucharest one - 4 Lines, 68 km, 48 stations and only ~700k passengers per day
> 
> You can also consider that the expenses for the construction of the Sofia metro are one of the lowest in Europe. Sofia ~25-30 mil. EUR per km., London ~60-80 mil. EUR per km., Athenes ~100 mil. EUR per km.


Still, i think that planing and building an expensive underground metro-system, only for it to be used by 200.000 passengers/day is just not worth it. You can use 2-3 bus-lines or upgrade 1 or 2 tram lines to light-rail or something. I mean, the Bucharest-metro company is aiming for +1 mill. passengers, when 3 new stations open this year.(this number represents aprox.50% of the population). Stocholm has a population of aprox. 1.2mill, so with a 1mill./day ridership, the metro is being used by a wast majority of the Stocholmers. In this two cities you've mentioned, having an underground metro is an absolute necessity. 
It's only my opinion. Maybe that economic factors and forecasts say otherwise. Or the population of Sofia is still used to the buses and trams, and it will take a while, until they realize that traveling by metro has it's advantages. 
On the other hand i think that constructors did a good job in Sofia, not many cities in Europe have such nice and modern stations.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Well , it's about 150-200k per day for a stretch of the MD1 , still it has 2 more uncompleted sections of the same diameter - to 'Mladost4' district and to the airport(with about 10 stations) according to 1st diameter plan. 
If the MD3 is constructed as a regular underground diameter as in the original idea ,and not some LRT line (some recently introduced possibility) the total capacity of the metro system should be 65km, 63 stations and 1.2 mil passengers per day. But funding for the MD3 seems to be a hard challenge so far.
Actually if you look at the number of passengers used the metro in 98'-2009 period , there's quite a significant progress. In '98-'03 period the metro was used only by 30k per day, after opening the stretch to 'Obelya' station it increased up to 80k and now with the opening of the stretch to 'Mladost1' it reached 200k and that's with just 2/3 of MD1.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil78 said:


> Still, i think that planing and building an expensive underground metro-system, only for it to be used by 200.000 passengers/day is just not worth it. You can use 2-3 bus-lines or upgrade 1 or 2 tram lines to light-rail or something. I mean, the Bucharest-metro company is aiming for +1 mill. passengers, when 3 new stations open this year.(this number represents aprox.50% of the population). Stocholm has a population of aprox. 1.2mill, so with a 1mill./day ridership, the metro is being used by a wast majority of the Stocholmers. In this two cities you've mentioned, having an underground metro is an absolute necessity.
> It's only my opinion. Maybe that economic factors and forecasts say otherwise. Or the population of Sofia is still used to the buses and trams, and it will take a while, until they realize that traveling by metro has it's advantages.
> On the other hand i think that constructors did a good job in Sofia, not many cities in Europe have such nice and modern stations.


The metro system is like a constantly growing and changing organism. Don't you think that when the Stockholm or Bucharest metro systems had about 14 stations and only 1 unfinished line there were as low as 150-200k passengers per day using them? :|

The plan of the municipalty is that when the 13 new stations U/C of both MD1 and MD2 are ready in mid 2012 the number of passengers to reach ~550 000 or 38% of the daily traffic in Sofia  Then Sofia will have only 27 stations operational with ~30km. length. This whole thing will result in 110 000 traffic hours less for Sofians, the car traffic will drop by 18%, which will lead to 90 000 tones less of carbon gases in the athmosphere. Does that sound better to you ?


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

@evil78 you have to realize that the current operational stretch is only a fraction of the planned network and VERY NEW! it takes time for people to readjust their habits when it comes to transportation and so forth. once lines 1 and 2 are completed, daily ridership will hit 500,000. no doubt about that.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Evil78 said:


> Really nice, clean, modern stations.kay:
> But i was wondering if a daily ridership of only ~170.000 for a 18km-line isn't a bit too low (aprox. 10% of the population)? I mean, does Sofia really need a metro system if the people are not using it? I don't want to offend anyone, just asking. Other cities have also shorter metro-lines like in Sofia, but just to bring you an example, the 23km long Warsaw line is being used by over 520.000 people every day.
> Under these circumstances, how can the Sofia-metro ever get profitable? Or are the tickets so expensive, that they cover the lack of passengers?:?







Decide for yourself!Just to catch you up:this had been shot before(October 27, 2008) the last expansion(september,2009) of the underground system.There had been only 8 stations at that time.Sadly, the expansion and the few new trains managed only to keep this more or less madness every 4 minutes instead of 8 in the morning between 7.00-10.00 and 16.00-20.00.

btw,the official data is that Sofia is 1,4mln(cyrllic sorce )and authorities act according to it.And daily ridership is 190-200k,which was expected not until the end of this year.So you have miscalculated.

And since Sofia is considered by bulgarians as a "dreamland",where everyone is happy and well-paid,it will by no doubt grow larger.The number of people that live outside our capitol,but work here,is increasing intensively as well.

We,on the bulgarian section,keep moaning and groaning,because the officials have changed the original plans that were drawn by communists(who envisaged Sofia to be no more than 1,2mln) in the 70s(!)and shortened the stations.Now the shortest stations on both diameters will be 105m.Our metro is build small in order to save money and relying only on current passenger flows(which proves to be underestimated).

Maybe you in Bucharest have a russian type of metro-huge and glorious,but ours is not,unfortunately for bulgarian skyscrapercity users.Our trains consist of only 3 wagons type "Русич":

















or 4 wagons type "номерный"(85-sth):









So rest assure,EU money and money of people of Japan was spent and will be spent well.

On the other hand,if you believe that an underground should look like this:




no one on Earth could convince you that Sofia should have such:lol:And if this is true and I go to Bucharest,I will not use your public transport.:lol:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The work has started in the 'Sveta Nedelq' station where the two lines will cross
*Thanks to FloatingShift for the photos*


FloatingShift said:


> Ето и временната уличка, която минава точно пред входа на ЦУМ.
> The work has started in the 'Sevta Nedelq' station.This is the where the two lines will cross.T*hanks to FloatingShift for the pictures *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Still, i think that planing and building an expensive underground metro-system, only for it to be used by 200.000 passengers/day is just not worth it. You can use 2-3 bus-lines or upgrade 1 or 2 tram lines to light-rail or something. I mean, the Bucharest-metro company is aiming for +1 mill. passengers, when 3 new stations open this year.(this number represents aprox.50% of the population).
> It's only my opinion. Maybe that economic factors and forecasts say otherwise. Or the population of Sofia is still used to the buses and trams, and it will take a while, until they realize that traveling by metro has it's advantages.
> On the other hand i think that constructors did a good job in Sofia, not many cities in Europe have such nice and modern stations.


:uh: why don't you offer 2-3 bus lines to your capital instead of metro line? hno: Bucharest metro is about 20 years older than Sofia's and it looks to me devastated and overwhelmingly grim. And expensive. With the exclusion of the new Bombardier cars, it needs quite a lot of refurbishment. Sofia metro is just perfect for the capital of Bulgaria. No need for further discussion on this topic - it has been already decided in the 60's and it is fine.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

miroruse said:


> :uh: why don't you offer 2-3 bus lines to your capital instead of metro line? hno: Bucharest metro is about 20 years older than Sofia's and it looks to me devastated and overwhelmingly grim. And expensive. With the exclusion of the new Bombardier cars, it needs quite a lot of refurbishment. Sofia metro is just perfect for the capital of Bulgaria. No need for further discussion on this topic - it has been already decided in the 60's and it is fine.


You don't have to be so harsh.The guy is interested in Sofia metro and is saying good things about it.And he is right that 200000p/d is a small number for a city with almost 2mln.(we all espect it to rise).. no offence :cheers:


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

miroruse said:


> :uh: why don't you offer 2-3 bus lines to your capital instead of metro line? hno: Bucharest metro is about 20 years older than Sofia's and it looks to me devastated and overwhelmingly grim. And expensive. With the exclusion of the new Bombardier cars, it needs quite a lot of refurbishment. Sofia metro is just perfect for the capital of Bulgaria. No need for further discussion on this topic - it has been already decided in the 60's and it is fine.


??? What happened to you, boy?hno: I was just asking some questions about the Sofia metro,... so how did we end up in discussing about the new Bombardier cars?

P.S.: Don't you worry about the Bucharest metro. The company is heading in a good direction with some massive investment in the next years(over 1 bln. euro!)The old stations are being renovated, and are clean and serve their purpose, the new stations look decent, the rolling stock is, as you also said, new, and works are under way on line 5 and 7 for another 30 km of metro, which will take the total nr. of km to over 100 in next 2 years. 
Plus, why do you consider 30 eurocents for a ticket so expensive??


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ no offence :cheers: but those propositions - they don't sound quite sound to me :lol: :nuts: I would be glad to see a renovated metrostation. Do u have any source to see "before"/"after" station from the old one - Dristor or Gara de Nord for ex.? When I enter one of these stations I feel like Nicolae Ceauşescu & Elena are still ruling on the ground above.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

miroruse said:


> ^^ no offence :cheers: but those propositions - they don't sound quite sound to me :lol: :nuts: I would be glad to see a renovated metrostation. Do u have any source to see "before"/"after" station from the old one - Dristor or Gara de Nord for ex.? When I enter one of these stations I feel like Nicolae Ceauşescu & Elena are still ruling on the ground above.


You're a very funny guy, but seeing how smart you are, i doubt that you were even born by the time they shot the late Ceausescu, so i think you shouldn't start speaking about that period. 
I will say it one last time, maybe you didn't notice, but this is a thread about the Sofia metro, so i will not start to post pictures here about the construction works in the Bucharest metro system. But i see that you have a great interest in this subject, and in the future of the Bucharest-metro, so please, feel free to visit the threads dedicated to it. (even if most of them are in romanian, i'm sure that people will answer you in english if you have some questions).:cheers1:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637447&page=60
or this...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1008487&page=8


----------



## miroruse (Sep 17, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> You're a very funny guy, but seeing how smart you are, i doubt that you were even born by the time they shot the late Ceausescu, so i think you shouldn't start speaking about that period.
> I will say it one last time, maybe you didn't notice, but this is a thread about the Sofia metro, so i will not start to post pictures here about the construction works in the Bucharest metro system. But i see that you have a great interest in this subject, and in the future of the Bucharest-metro, so please, feel free to visit the threads dedicated to it. (even if most of them are in romanian, i'm sure that people will answer you in english if you have some questions).:cheers1:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637447&page=60
> or this...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1008487&page=8


:cheers1: Va multumesc


----------



## Nyuszi (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sofia Metro Construction Stumbles upon Invaluable Archaeology Site*

The construction of the second metro line in the Bulgarian capital Sofia has been stopped over the discovery of a unique archaeology site.

On Monday the builders came across a medieval church located in the very downtown of Sofia, next to the Tzum retail center. This led to a temporary termination of the construction work.

Bulgaria’s Culture Minister Vezhdi Rashidov and the Chief Architect of Sofia Petar Dikov inspected the site on Tuesday.

Archaeologist Snezhana Goryanova from the National Archaeology Institute showed the two top officials around the spot showing them the remains of the church with preserved murals dating back to the 12th century, and remains of early medieval buildings dating to the 5th-6th century. Several medieval graves have been discovered near the church.

Minister Rashidov has made it clear that a special commission of experts is going to inspect the site of the frozen construction, and will come up with measures on how to continue building the metro and to preserve the findings.

The Culture Minister has declared that he is impressed with the new discoveries and that the authorities have to do whatever is needed in order to preserve them.

Archaeologist Goryanova has stated that a temporary shelter must be constructed in order to preserve the finds. According to archaeologist Mario Ivanov, there are two ways to achieve this – by taking them out of the spot and setting them in a museum, or by keeping them on their original spot, and having the metro line go much deeper, below them.

The Chief Architect of Sofia, Petar Dikov, has promised to comply fully with the recommendations of the experts of the Ministry of Culture and the Archaeological Institute. He said the construction of the second metro line is going to continue only after a decision has been made on what to do with the finds.

Downtown Sofia is filled with archaeological sites from the Antiquity and the Middle Ages; Sofia Architect Petar Dikov has revealed a plan to restore the Roman streets and structures of Sofia, known in Roman times as Serdika, in order to create an open-air tourist attraction.

http://novinite.com/view_news.php?id=114264


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Several photos from the site with the archeological finds:












FloatingShift said:


>


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

The TBM started digging the tunnel for MD2 today

Few pics of the event thanks to Tego:



Tego said:


>


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Was SuperBianka really necessary :lol: Those are nice kicks btw


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Since the first photo was of SuperBobo i was obliged to finish with SuperBianka at the end :lol:

Several more shots, thanks to Tego again of the construction site of Banishora station, part of MD2 as well.



Tego said:


>


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Metro tunnelling starts in Sofia
> 
> BULGARIA: Tunnelling for Sofia metro Line 2 started on April 6, when an 85 m long tunnel boring machine was launched in the presence of Prime Minister Boyko Borisov, Sofia Mayor Yordanka Fandakova, Sofia Metropolitan director Stoyan Bratoev and other government officials. Fandakova named the TBM after the city.
> 
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/10/metro-tunnelling-starts-in-sofia.html


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

During the construction of one of the central stations have found archaeological finds. But there is a conflict of interest. Planoete station are to build an open method above it has underground parking, and archaeological finds to be moved. This is absurd! That created a group that wants to change construction plans - the station to be built on closed process, not to build a parking lot and archeology to poor left in place. If interest proyavavyate support us

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=100896939954370


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

a photo of the tunnel b/n NDK and Hemus that was build 30 years ago


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

A photo update from Sofia's underground second line construction advancement:



batman08 said:


> Ето една снимка от тунела под Черни връх
> Наистина работят усилено хората !





JloKyM said:


> :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


>





JloKyM said:


> Това е всичко, този път снимките няма да изчезнат...а за това, че повторното качване в tinypic ми отне 1 час...следващите 3 дни не ме търсете изобщо :lol::lol:


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing new on Sofia's metro? How is construction going on at the U/C sections?


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a small update:

Central Railway Station (II-6):






































Lion's Bridge (II-7):


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

From the TBM's starting shaft:










This is what is used to transport the excavated soil out of the tunnel:










And this is part of the tunnel, which is already dug:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Some news concerning Sofia's 3rd Metro Line, posted in the Bulgarian Section by ВОДА:



> *City Hall Irons out Contract for 3rd Sofia Subway Section*
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> 
> ...


Source: http://novinite.com/view_news.php?id=119311


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

The TBM has broken down on 2nd August between the starting shaft and the first station(~150m before metrostation 5 "Knyaginya Maria Louisa" on the second diameter:








) that was supposed to pass through. A shaft is being currently dug to repair it here:








Estimated repair time=two monthshno:


You can observe construction of metrostation 19 "Tsarigradsko Shose" on the first diameter herehttp://srs.bg/kamera-na-bulevard-carigradsko-shose



Few pics:
Metrostation 10 "James Baucher" on second diameter


Lozenec said:


> Ето и от мен две снимки от "Джеймс Баучар"


Metrostation 18 "Mladost 3" on first diameter


witch_honor said:


> Борис от другия форум е публикувал снимки от Младост-3:


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Building Sofia's underground on Vitosha boulevard:


BG_PATRIOT said:


> by vankatakolev from 4coolpics.com


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw that construction site next to the railway station a few months ago and I was wondering what is it.  Hopefully it's what I thought. Thanks for the tons of pics everyone.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

MS Nadejda last week


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro Station Tsarigradsko Shosse (part of the 1st line's extension), originally posted by brank in the Bulgarian section:



brank said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

The track between MS Tsarigradsko Shosse and MS Mladost 3, as well as the construction of the latter station itself. Again, credits to brank, who posted it in the Bulgarian section:



brank said:


> Според техническият ръководител на обекта, трасето е готово на 90%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

A very important piece of news that is known since the summer thanks to an interview that Lokum made with Stoyan Bratoev the CEO of Metropoliten the company in charge of the metro,is that
The 2nd diameter is actually going to be joined to the first one in one continuous system/line which in the future will have 3 different ends


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Some new pictures from the metro station "Banishora"(Thanks to Tego).The TBM is now inside of the station,and will begin digging soon! :cheers:
The first 450m are builded and in the end of 2011 the whole 3km tunnel will be ready!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Are the older 81-717 trains going to be refurbished/modernised over the next decade?


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

22-10



mandjasgrozde said:


> Подлезът под ул. 'Кирил Дрангов"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuret (Oct 24, 2010)

Here, you can see a photo of the Sofia metro -


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Metrostantion NDK


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Metrostantion "Sv. Nedelya"


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

manrush said:


> Are the older 81-717 trains going to be refurbished/modernised over the next decade?


It's highly doubtful even in the next 2 decades. They were bought a long time ago, but have been in use for a very short time.


----------



## Seuret (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5076255651/in/set-72157625033116877/

I tried to upload it earlier, but something happened and i couldn't... The metro railway and the boulevard are across the place where i spent most of my childhood. There was a very big meadow, where we used to play football, to play with kites and everything that any kid used to do before hte computer "revolution".


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^



Seuret said:


> alexcubata, flickr
> 
> I tried to upload it earlier, but something happened and i couldn't... The metro railway and the boulevard are across the place where i spent most of my childhood. There was a very big meadow, where we used to play football, to play with kites and everything that any kid used to do before hte computer "revolution".


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

*Metropoliten orders 18 new trains for the Sofia metro system*

The municipal company Metropoliten has requested the supply of 18 new trains for the Sofia metro system, which need to be delivered and put into service in 2012, Bulgarian media reported on November 2 2010.

The trains will service the second metro line which is currently under construction, running from Obelya to St Naum, and eventually to Hladilnika (projected) as well as the final segment of the old line spanning from Tsarigradsko Chaussee to the southeastern borough of Mladost.

The total investment has not been specified. The only parameters made available are that Metropoliten must be able to secure a train for no more than 10.8 million leva (5.5 mln euro) each, excluding VAT. Accordingly, Metropoliten will have a total of about 194.4 million leva (100 mln. euro) made available to spend on trains, money provided under the operative programme Transport.

Companies willing to bid for the order may apply by December 20 2010. In order to have their applications considered, the firms concerned must have executed at least two such orders with similar technical parameters in the past three years. They should also be able to supply recommendations from previous clients and have had no fewer than 300 metro carriages manufactured for the period 2007-2009, Dnevnik daily reported.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

So the metro runs inside that glass tube?


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> So the metro runs inside that glass tube?


Just some sections of the line.


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

But why does it need to be covered in a tube anyway :? It seems somewhat pointless to me. There are several cities in Europe where the trains run, unhindered, overground as well as they do underground. What's the point in covering up those several sections of track?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^noise isolation


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

MS Nadejda thanks to *Zourich*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Zourich said:


> няколко снимки от ст. надежда, която вече е почти изцяло покрита освен тази част:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lelik 81 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not bad...


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Update by *witch_honor*


witch_honor said:


> Първата метална конструкция е монтирана!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

And update by Dnevnik newspaper from the future Tsarigradsko Shosse station and underground buffer parking


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Metrostation *"Sv. Nedelya"* on second metrodiameter:









Metrostation *Nadezhda*'s facebook group(second diameter too)



> Sofia Metro to Have 400 000 Passengers Daily in 2012
> 
> December 29, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Some photos thanks to [email protected],from gtsofia.info!

Station "Hemus":



















Station "Tsentralna Gara":


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Station "Lavov Most":


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Station "Serdika 2":





















The bridge for the subway:
(photos by Chilio and [email protected])


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Some renders for the stations for line 2:

"Hemus":






































"Lavov Most":


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Station "Tsentralna Gara":






























Station "NDK":





































:cheers:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

These are of MS Lavov Most and the entrance of the tunnel that the TBM just recently excavated.



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

The following pictures are of MS Lavov Most inside (as much as could be seen at this stage) as well as the area.



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

These below are of the deep shaft at MS Sveta Nedelya (the station will be located under the currently operating MS Serdica), the archaeological excavations, as well as a bit of the surroundings.



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

More of the surrounding area of MS Sveta Nedelya and an underpass U/C:



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

The northern exits of MS NDK (National Palace of Culture) and a bit of the station inside below:



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

This is the entrance of the tunnel between MS Haemus and MS James Bourchier as well as a bit of the latter station.



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

This is MS James Bourchier inside, as seen today: 



batman08 said:


> И сега малко по-интересните неща, защото отгоре всеки може
> МС Джеимс Баучер


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

More photos of MS James Bourchier inside:



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

This is MS Nadezhda inside (the platforms):



batman08 said:


> МС Надежда - ще ме прощавате, ама някой снимки не можах да ги направя хубави, но все пак е нещо


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

More of MS Nadezhda (platforms, as well as underpass built under them to change the direction and to cross Lomsko Shosse Blvd.):



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

MS Nadezhda on paper:



batman08 said:


>


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

More of MS Nadezhda's platform and on the last one you can see the tunnel between MS Khan Kubrat and MS Banishora:



batman08 said:


> Много ми харесва как са направили тунела по новоавстрииският под трамвайните линии:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

This is MS Banishora inside (one level above the platform and the stairways out):



batman08 said:


> Малко снимки от първото ниво на Банишора - съжалявам, но снимките са много размазани, защото нямах добър фокус


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Below is the current situation at MS Central Railway Station (МС Централна Гара):



batman08 said:


> На Гарата нищо интересно:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

The first 3 photos in the post below are of MS Lavov Most and the last two of MS Sveta Nedelya.



batman08 said:


> И на Лъвов мост и Св. Неделя обичайните картинки
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

How many more extensive and detailed reports have you seen in SSC?:applause:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Thank you very much guys for your kind comments!  I hope more reports like this are to come in the next months and I truly wish we see the stations and tunnels completed on time and with good quality.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Great job Tego, Sofia metro is coming along nicely 

2012 will be a big year


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is Sofia's city center, actually main city square by *gesh01*. The construction site is the site of the most central metrostation7 (Serdika2/Sveta Nedelya). It would be a transfer station between metrodiameter 1 and metrodiameter 2. The station itself is dug beneath the archeological level, which is covered.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

FloatingShift said:


> Да, излязла е. Ето и от мен няколко снимки, също с телефон. Преди два дни снимах с фотоапарата, но тогава стената на шахтата беше частично пробита и в дупката се виждаше челото на къртицата. Не ми остана време обаче да постна снимките.



Great news! The TBM is already in "Serdika 2" station!Just one more station to go,and the tunnel will be ready! :cheers:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I heard that they are building a new train station at Sofia Business Park (at least according to wiki).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Park_Sofia

http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бизнес_парк_София

Is this true?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Blackraven said:


> I heard that they are building a new train station at Sofia Business Park (at least according to wiki).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Park_Sofia
> 
> ...


A metro station is planned there, not a train station. Still no financing is secured for this section of Sofia metro.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

gogo3o said:


> A metro station is planned there, not a train station. Still no financing is secured for this section of Sofia metro.


Actually there would be a new train station near Druzhba residential district nearby. It will replace the old Iskar railway station in eastern Sofia and would be integrated with another metro-station.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

^^
BPS is in Mladost district, not in Druzba.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

gogo3o said:


> ^^
> BPS is in Mladost district, not in Druzba.


And?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, the projected train station in Druzhba district is not at or near BPS. This train station will be about 5.5 km from BPS. 

To get from Druzhba train station to BPS, you have to catch the metro from the future metro station 21 of the red line, travel to Младост 1 (Mladost 1) metro station, where you'll have to change in order to get to the future metro station 17, which is on the other branch of the red line.


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Expect news soon regarding the extension to the airport, stations 21, 22 and 23 on the map.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally posted by *ВОДА* in the bulgarian section:


> *Bulgarian Capital at Crossroads over 3rd Sofia Metro Line
> 
> June 18, 2011*
> 
> ...


Source:http://novinite.com/view_news.php?id=129405


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

^^



PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> and it is still being extended in the southeast to the Sofia International Airport and *Business Park Sofia in the Mladost 4 quarter.*


I'm looking forward to this


----------



## MaxiGuide (Mar 16, 2011)

The extension to BPS will come after the one to the airport, so probably another 2-3 years.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

MaxiGuide said:


> The extension to BPS will come after the one to the airport, so probably another 2-3 years.


Hehe it's no problem. Personally, I can wait. As long as it is finished and constructed before year 2020, then it's no problem for me to wait until then


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Route options for Line 3.









1









2









3









4.а









4.b


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Metro Station Hemus*



brank said:


> МС "Хемус" :cheers:


----------



## vessy72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ето и един поглед отгоре на метростанцията на Цариградско шосе до "Метро Кеш & Кери". Снимката е правена преди месец.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice progress


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

metro station mladost 3 *tanks to defian and repcho*


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Today the TBM arrived at the biulding pit wich is located befor the "NDK" station! This means that the entire tunnel of the secound metro line is already finished! :banana:

Thanks to Nicky


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

I felt in love with the newly anounced pics from how Serdika 2/ Sveta Nedelya metro station will look like!!!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^this reminds me the newly opened stations of the Buenos Aires metro line H. Bright and spacious.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

new


JloKyM said:


> Снимките от Хемус и Дж. Баучър по-късно, че заминавам на упражнение по финансово управление :lol:





JloKyM said:


>


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

more


JloKyM said:


>


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Renders for Beli Dunav station:



batman08 said:


> Бели Дунав
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

and Nadezhda:



batman08 said:


> Надежда


and the current situation:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

>


Japanese on line diagram! Are there so many japanese tourists in Sofia or some kind of minority?


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

In this part of Sofia there are a lot of Chinese :lol:

Now seriously: I think that's just a mistake.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ It has also japanese characters, not just chinese.
I see it now its Osaka metro line 1 diagram! hahahaha
So what they did, was just put an existing line diagram!


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Yep, I suppose they were too lazy to draw the one that will actually be used, unlike the two information boards on the wall above the seats. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Renders of "Lions Bridge" station (#7) from Sofia M2. It is U/C.

Hope you like the future interior of the station? :cheers:



Tego said:


>


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

ВОДА;85670340 said:


> Hope you like the future interior of the station? :cheers:


Yes, very nice :cheers:
Was in Sofia at the end of October and found the metro quite nice... I read if I remember it correctly in this thread, that somebody wondered if Sofia really needs a Metro... But what I saw was, that they definitely need one - the trains were always filled pretty well!
I really like the station design, only that for example in the passage of the St. Kliment University station are a lot of graffitis I didn't liked. But at least the station platforms were very clean and also I saw no graffitis there.
They should introduce a magnetic card for the one-day tickets (like for example in the Bucharest Metro) instead of a normal paper ticket where you always need to use a special turnstile or show your ticket at least to the man/woman in the ticket office.

OT: The atmosphere of the Sofia Derby was very good for the little attendance!


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

hhouse said:


> They should introduce a magnetic card for the one-day tickets (like for example in the Bucharest Metro) instead of a normal paper ticket where you always need to use a special turnstile or show your ticket at least to the man/woman in the ticket office.


A contactless card (like a smart card or IC card) might be launched in the future.

And what may probably convince me would be a construction of an airport rail link


----------



## felix2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

I like Lions Bridge station. It's simple, elegant and "warm".


----------



## mastodonta (Jan 14, 2011)

Blackraven said:


> A contactless card (like a smart card or IC card) might be launched in the future.
> 
> And what may probably convince me would be a construction of an airport rail link


The most recent news are that they are going to start the construction of the airport link at the beginning of next year and complete it by the end of 2014.


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*November update*

*Station Tsarigradsko Shose (M1):*

Underground P+R for 1600 vehicles:




























*Station Mladost 3 (M1):*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Obelya (M1/M2):*



















*Station lomsko Shose (M2):*



















*Station Beli Dunav/White Danube/ (M2):*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Nadezhda (М2):*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Banishora (М2):*




























*Station Tsentralna gara/central railway station (М2):*




































...


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

...



















*Station Lavov most/Lions bridge (М2):*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Sv. Nedelya-Serdika 2 (М2) - transfer to M1:*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*update - pt.2*

*Station Beli Dunav/Бели Дунав (White Danube) (M2)*





























*Station Nadezhda/Надежда (M2)*






































Pictures courtesy of Difian and bobsata members of www.gtsofia.info forum!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*update - pt.3*

*Station Han Kubrat/Хан Кубрат (Khan Kubrat of Bulgaria) (M2)*





























*Station Maria-Luiza/Княгиня Мария-Луиза (Princess Maria Luisa) (M2)*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*update - pt.4*

*Station Maria-Luiza/Княгиня Мария-Луиза (Princess Maria Luisa) (M2)*
































































Pictures courtesy of Difian and bobsata members of www.gtsofia.info forum!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*update - pt.5*

*Station Tsentralna gara/Централна гара (Central Railway Station) (M2)*















































*Station Lavov most/Лъвов мост (Lions' Bridge) (M2):*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Lavov most/Лъвов мост (Lions' Bridge) (M2):*
























































Pictures courtesy of Difian and bobsata members of www.gtsofia.info forum!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Sveta Nedelya/Света Неделя (Holy Sunday Church) transfer station (M1/M2)*


































































Pictures courtesy of Difian and bobsata members of www.gtsofia.info forum!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Sv. Naum/Св. Наум (St. Naum of Ohrid) (M2)*





















*Station Lozenets/Лозенец (М2)*



















End of line M2:










Pictures courtesy of Difian and bobsata members of www.gtsofia.info forum!

:cheers:


----------



## iamawesomezero (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool~


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Andrej_LJ said:


> Next, as of August 2012 the most significant expansion up to date of the Sofia metro should take place. Than the *whole of M2 line should enter service, putting additional 11 stations into service*. So, in August next year Sofia metro should have exactly 27 stations in operation, which will transport more than 500 000 people per day, *resulting in a 22% decrease in car traffic in the city.* This extension required the purchasing of 18 new trains, for which the Russian Metrovagonmash won the bid.


Maybe, I could disappoint someone, but for cars there is always latent demand. Only two things can reduce car traffic: low life standard (economy) and reduce road and parking space for cars. At first few years (2-4) there will be lessen cars, because some former car users will use metro, but latent demand will come from other parts of the metropolitan area. Metro network never meets all transport demands, only 15-30%. The aim of metro is to meet the biggest transport demands, not the most of t.d.

If there is not support to all not-car transport, especially bicycles, tramway, and commuter rail, car traffic will increase parallel with economy, with all consequences. 

However, congratulation, there are very good news about metro development:cheers: 
Solution for reducing car traffic isn't only metro, but give the good preconditions. For example, you finish metro line under a boulevard with 3+3 lanes. After that, reduce the boulevard to 2+2 lanes, and add wide bicycle lanes.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Fine new system. The stations look pleasing. 



Rail_Serbia said:


> Maybe, I could disappoint someone, but for cars there is always latent demand. Only two things can reduce car traffic: low life standard (economy) and reduce road and parking space for cars. At first few years (2-4) there will be lessen cars, because some former car users will use metro, but latent demand will come from other parts of the metropolitan area. Metro network never meets all transport demands, only 15-30%. The aim of metro is to meet the biggest transport demands, not the most of t.d.


Somewhat true but not entirely. In Vienna public transportation has a share of 36% while motorized individual traffic has about 33%. A few % goes to cyclists and the rest is made up by pedestrians. That shows that a well developed city can have a modest car traffic volume.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Airport connections as well as connections to Business Park Sofia are in the pipeline. 



Rail_Serbia said:


> Maybe, I could disappoint someone, but for cars there is always latent demand. Only two things can reduce car traffic: low life standard (economy) and reduce road and parking space for cars. At first few years (2-4) there will be lessen cars, because some former car users will use metro, but latent demand will come from other parts of the metropolitan area. Metro network never meets all transport demands, only 15-30%. The aim of metro is to meet the biggest transport demands, not the most of t.d.
> 
> If there is not support to all not-car transport, especially bicycles, tramway, and commuter rail, car traffic will increase parallel with economy, with all consequences.
> 
> ...


I kinda disagree with reducing the number of vehicular lanes. Do that and traffic increases.

Better to let things take its course by just building more train lines and I believe things will come naturally. Transportation is a matter of free choice and not on imposition or restriction.


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Extension of line *M1** (Mladost 1 - Mladost 3 - Tsarigradsko Shosse *P+R)














































Photos by Difian, www.gtsofia.info


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Station Mladost 3 (M1)*










View from the top of *Mladost 3* station towards the developing buisiness center near the station *Tsarigradsko Shosse* P+R (*M1*)



















Photos by Difian, www.gtsofia.info


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

JloKyM said:


> Надежда


Thank you JloKyM.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Few clips more



JloKyM said:


> Станция Мария Луиза
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Pictures from the second metrodiameter - this is between Obelya station(half in operation) and Beli Dunav station:












JloKyM said:


> *Естакада*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

More from the samo section:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here you can see Lomsko shose station U/C:



JloKyM said:


> Ломско шосе


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Beli DUnav station from outside:


JloKyM said:


> *Две външни на Бели дунав*


Nadejda station:


JloKyM said:


> *Надежда*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

More from Nadejda station:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Two more from Nadejda station:


JloKyM said:


>


Maria Luiza/Banishora station:


JloKyM said:


> *
> Мария Луиза*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

More pics from it:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Platform level:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Central railway station:




JloKyM said:


> *Централна гара*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

More pics:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Continue:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Lavov most station(one of my favorites):



JloKyM said:


> *Лъвов мост
> *


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

You can see a small passage that will enable you to walk into the metro tunnel just above the trains:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

A different perspective:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Two more:



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694 (Feb 5, 2010)

Lets all thank Jlokym who is the source of this wonderful photo report:cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Lets all thank Jlokym who is the source of this wonderful photo report:cheers:


Indeed Great job Jlokym :cheers:. Thank you Phirgata for updating the international thread :cheers:


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

And a nice comparison by *mladostman* between renders and most recent level of construction works on few stations:



mladostman said:


> ...
> *Beli Dunav station *
> _source: BNT_
> 
> ...


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

The colour of the overground section near Obelya, tnx to *Meze*.



Meze said:


> Здравейте, заповядайте две снимки от почти птичи поглед в Обеля :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Latest info: 

*Sofia metro rail line extension to Tsarigradsko Chaussee to open on April 25, mayor says*


> The new stretch of Bulgarian capital city Sofia’s metro railway line from the Mladost residential area to Tsarigradsko Chaussee will open on April 25 2012, about two weeks ahead of schedule, according to mayor Yordanka Fandukova.
> 
> Test runs of trains on the new line, from Obelya station to Tsarigradsko Chausse, a length of 2.2km, started on April 9.
> 
> ...


http://www.sofiaecho.com/2012/04/11...adsko-chaussee-to-open-on-april-25-mayor-says


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Lomsko Shosse station, Sofia M2 - U/C*



ИванТ said:


>


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Why are they doing side platforms for line 2?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Cause it's cheaper and faster to build. Two stations - NDK and Sveti Naum, are exception and will be with central platform. They are built in the 80s before the fall of the communist regime.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ According to wikipedia (I know it's a flimsy source) those stations were actually built in the 1970s. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_station)


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that the construction of NDK station was built along with the opening of NDK (National Palace of Culture) in 1981. 
The construction of Sveti Naum station was built several years later, maybe in 1984. Here is aerial photo from 1984 where you can see clearly Sveti Naum station south of NDK.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't say I'm too impressed by the design and architecture of these stations. I wonder why they always go for kitschy, ornamented designs instead of sleek, modern ones. And I'm not talking solely about Sofia here, it seems to be a trend all over Eastern Europe, Asia and MENA...


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

May I ask why the thread was renamed?


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Helloooooo anybody?


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to ask the same question having in mind that this thread has only materials about the metro system of Sofia and the fact that tomorrow is the opening of 2 new stations on line M1 and in august this year the opening of 11 new stations along line M2. So Sofia metro is offering more than enough materials to talk about here!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

2 new stations on line M1 (Mladost 3 and Tsarigradsko Shose) opened in Sofia about an hour ago:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Two more stations were opened today


Pictures thanks to viktorlc from gtsofia.info


Mladost 3























































Tsarigradsko shosse


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

good for them


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*station Tsarigradsko shosse (1)*

pictures by victorlc ( www.gtsofia.info )




















*Entrances:*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*station Tsarigradsko shosse (2)*

pictures by Nicky ( www.gtsofia.info )

*Insight the station:*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*station Tsarigradsko shosse (3)*

*Platforms:*


----------



## WB2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

^^
Congratulations Sofia :applause:

I am from Warsaw and since 1990s I have been following the construction of your metro, as it is quite similar to the development of the Warsaw metro. In my city the first metro stations opened in 1995 (11 of them) and in Sofia in 1998 (5 stations), after many years of construction here and in Bulgaria. In both capital cities there is one metro line: in Warsaw it counts 21 stations, in Sofia - 16. And both in my city and in Sofia second metro lines are under construction.

There are however two major differences: all metro stations in Warsaw are underground and besides the trains made in Russia we have also modern Alstom trains, most of them produced in their Polish factory in Chorzów.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

And in Sofia the two lines will intersect twice while in Warsaw they will only intersect once. That, my friend, is a huge difference. 

Perhaps a more appropriate comparison would be from Warsaw to Minsk, although Minsk already has 2 lines. Maybe Warsaw to Sendai would work if you are looking for comparisons.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

well the Warsaw metro is used by roughly 3 times as many people as that in Sofia.
I like the new stations


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

A new station really feels and looks amazing...............

Definitely a lot of good things coming for the Sofia Metro......including upcoming connections like Sofia Business Park and the Airport.

P.S.
Just one thing though:
Better keep your distance (especially if there is some idiot or lunatic who pushes you to the tracks). You do not wanna be near that third rail.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow nice and fresh station...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Blackraven said:


> Just one thing though:
> Better keep your distance (especially if there is some idiot or lunatic who pushes you to the tracks). You do not wanna be near that third rail.


Useful advice, but it sounds like it might be more applicable in your local metro than in Sofia.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Meanwhile, the Russian producer MVM is almost ready to deliver first 2 or 3 of the ordered 18 metro trains.



vartal said:


> Новые вагоны фактически готовы к отправке заказчику:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

This autumn construction starts on the northern extension of line M1 towards Sofia Airport, which will include 4 new stations. The tender is already closed and finished and because companies gave much cheaper bids than expected, the saved cca. 50 million euro will be transferred for construction of additional two stations on the southern branch of M1 towards the Mladost 4 quarter. Construction might start towards the end of this year and finish at the end of 2014. If all of this is constructed by that time, Sofia will have about 38 kilometers of heavy metro system with 33 stations that will be used by more than 700 000 passengers daily. 
In the meantime construction on the 11 stations on line M2 is proceeding according to plan, so opening of this line is appointed for 31st of August. 
Here is a quick made map:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*7 additional stations by 2014*

Today by the minister of transport was made official that the extension of the metro line M1 southwards, towards Mladost 4 will start this year and will include not 2 but 3 stations. This segment will be 2,8 km, including 3 stations and will cost around 60 million euros. So in the future 2 years (in the period between 2012 and 2014) we will see 7 new stations under construction, an investment for around 140 million euros, bringing the total length of Sofia’s metro to almost 40 km by the end of 2014, which will include 34 stations.


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations Sofia :applause:
Let' s complete the second line and the other stations of the first line now.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

*Source: *Jorr from http://forum.gtsofia.info


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

I couldn't find how will two lines connect at Obelya. 
Will it be in level? Will the lines maybe be connected so the trains could actually drive from one to the other line? 
So if they are connected, is there only one depot?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Line 1 & 2 will be only virtually separate. In fact they will operate as one long line from Tsarigradsko shose to James Bourchier. Metropoliten, the municipal company operating the metro, announced there will be two routes: one from Tsarigradsko shose to James Bourchier, and another from Slivnitsa to Mladost 1. 
Link (Bulgarian only)

Here is schematic map by (c) boleroto.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Sv. Naum station will now be European Union Station.

http://af.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idAFBRE85E0N720120615
http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=140298


----------



## NiGhtPiSH (May 14, 2009)

The citizens of Sofia are eager to see the new line opened with or without the renaming of the Sv. Naum Station (Which was to be named after Saint Naum of Preslav, a Bulgarian medieval scholar and a missionary). The expected daily ridership is to rise up to 450k. 

The next step is the branch to Sofia Airport (SOF, LBSF) and the two stations towards Mladost IV residential district.

And this is the second batch of the 18 new trainsets hauled by a BDZ-TP Class 44 electric locomotive:









*(c) connecto - www.forum.gtsofia.info*


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

*Nadezhda metro station, line 2. *



s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o said:


>





s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o said:


>





s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o said:


> *Source:* gp group


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*М2 Metro Sofia*

I present you with some great pictures made by our member Difian. Line M2 (11 stations, 11 km) is due to open on 30.8.2012, increasing the daily users of the system from about 250k today, to some 500k. 

Station *Lomsko Shose*:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Station *Beli Dunav P+R *(White Danube):


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Station *Han Kubrat *(Khan Kubrat):














































Station *NDK*, entrances from boulevards Vitosha and Patriarh Evtimiy:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Station *Lozenetz*:


----------



## sturmm (Jul 2, 2012)

It is glad for bratushka.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

*Lavov most (Lions Bridge)*


Zourich said:


> МС Лъвов Мост :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Refreshing designs 




What's the rationale to enclosing the elevated segment and equipping it with louvres?


Andrej_LJ said:


>


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

^^ Interesting question, didn't come to think about it. 
Maybe elements?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

What do you mean by elements?

Any chance of sharing a full-on shot/picture of the translucent siding/plexiglass? Anybody know why transparent siding wasn't chosen?

Nice going, Sofia not choosing platform edge doors


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

> Nice going, Sofia not choosing platform edge doors


Lolwhat

Platform edge/screen doors and gates bring numerous safety benefits. The costs of these doors and gates drop every year (due to new technology and economies of scale in production).

I'm sure Sofia Metro will consider these in the future (especially if they consider line automation or full-driverless operation in the future).


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

trainrover said:


> What do you mean by elements?


Rain, snow, wind... both trains and track will be better preserved, and no weather condition is gonna affect the system functionality. 
And louvres would be for ventilation maybe (or shading, depending on a kind of louvre)... 
Also, translucent vs transparent might have some point in terms of greenhouse effect. 

Just assuming...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Platform edge doors would be a blight on Sofia's new, appealing stations.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

There aren't any plans for PSD in our metro system.


----------



## Zourich (Apr 20, 2010)

One day before opening:



kronos_BG said:


> И малко снимки на самата станция от същия линк :


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Meanwhile, some preliminary works are going for line 3, which will be tendered after 2014.


FloatingShift said:


> [/URL]





Usted said:


>


----------



## BacuJ|eBcku (Jul 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see it :banana:


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

> *EC President, Bulgarian PM Launch 2nd Sofia Metro Line*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=142795


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The newly opened Serdica II station








http://img.photo-forum.net/site_pics/102/1346434722_4A5S2339-1-2.jpg


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice station! Looks great.


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Some more pictures...



ink20 said:


>


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Района около метростанция ЕС :


..


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> НДК:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Района около НДК и обновения подлез на НДК:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> И за последно отново метростанция Сердика II , но няколко часа по-късно
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Dragger said:


> *Лъвов мост* е точно както на снимките. Впечатление правят дребните детайли като парапетите например. Тунелът също е доста интересен:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

ИванТ;94690796 said:


> *Метростанция "Сердика" (2012.08.31):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

s_o_kv_v_zp_l_s_o said:


> Много интересно са си направили колажите за изложбата. Особено тези слятите снимки.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Ето и обещаните снимки о0т мен:
> 
> Централна гара:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Сердика II


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Джеймс Баучър:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Just on top of the above


mdk_ said:


> Района около метро-станция Джемс Баучър:


...


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

mdk_ said:


> Станция- " Европейски съюз" :


...


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

A new tender for 10 trains has just been announced. They will be needed for the extensions of the first line to Sofia Airport (4 stations, 5 km) and to Mladost 4 (3 stations). 









_© UrbanRail.Net_


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Sofia subway network?


Right side.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for replying


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

gogo3o said:


> 1) 8 stations from line 1 and 2 stations from line 2 are with central (island) platforms. All remaining stations to 27 are with side platforms.
> 2) Deepest are Serdika 2 station - 24 m deep, and James Bourchier station - 25 m deep.
> 3) Probably Serdika 1 of line 1.
> 4) There is only one depot and it is shared for both line 1 and 2. It's located here.
> 5) Next year line 3 will be tendered.


Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

gogo3o said:


> Next year line 3 will be tendered.


I saw a map, showing stub-tunnels west of Lyulin-station:
http://www.sofproect.com/images/web_maps/OUP_GOTOV (Custom).jpg

Looks as if there was an old plan to have a further line branching of at this station. Does somebody know about this?

Kind regards


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

To begin with, the only reason for the existing curve is the connection with the layover facility after Slivnitsa station. Otherwise, the main line should go straight-forward from Lyulin towards the city boundary as shown in several of the official proposal for extension maps. Unfortunately, this bifurcation is not in the top priority list as we speak.


----------



## mariharol (Apr 24, 2007)

JloKyM said:


> Some renders of what is currently U/C to the Airport


Nice renders!!!!!!:cheers: I like the station with purple colors...looks awesome!!!


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

- I've readed the wikipedia and I see that Line 1 extensions are going to open in 2015. With that extensions Line 1 will finish? Or are previsted more extensions too? I think Sofia Metro will be extended a lot in the next years. Congratulations 

- I've readed too that Line 3 is scheduled to open in 2018, but in the form of urban light rail. It won't be a full metro? Do you think that line is going to open in 2018?


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Metro station I-16 Sofia Business Park (u/c)*


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Construction of line M1 to the Airport*

The tunnels below Druzhba quarter (northern brunch of line M1) :


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

And the metro station at *Sofia Airport Terminal 2:
*


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Arrival of the MVM Rusich rolling stock for Sofia metro. The entire order is for 10 trains to serve the branches of line 1 to the airport and to Mladost 4/Business Park Sofia, which are currently under construction.


Azuro said:


>


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Sofia Airport station, 25.09.2013. Pics by FloatingShift

















Many other pics in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279405&page=363


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*M1-north (Sofia Airport T2)*

 *Construction of line M1 - northern branch to Sofia Airport T2 (L=5 km, 4 stations)*















*Station I-20 Druzhba:*





In Druzhba tunnels have already been finished under some of the boulevards and they are ready for asphalt and renewing of traffic:





Here the tunnel finishes and the metro bridge starts towards Terminal 2:





*Station I-23 Sofia Airport:*







* Many thanks for the pictures to many users from the BG forum incl. 7588, Me4ok, kraxx etc.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

*Renders of the stations in construction:*
*Iskarsko shose* - station 21 @the branch to the airport

















*Sofia airport* -station 23









*Druhzba* - station 20 @the branch to the airport









*Business park* - station 16 @the branch to Mladost IV









*Sofiyska Sveta gora* - station 22 @the branch to the airport









*Aleksander Teodorov - Balan* - station 15 @the branch to Mladost IV









*Aleksander Malinov* - station 14 @the branch to Mladost IV







[/QUOTE]
Source: pressadaily.bg

Map


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Station 15 and 14 are the ugliest new metro stations I have seen anywhere in the world!


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

These two indeed look too kitchy on the renders.


----------



## mariharol (Apr 24, 2007)

So, stations at this new line have different designed criteria? it is nice to see patterns and colors in so many ways!!! it will be so delightful and stress less getting to work or going home taking the metro in such stations...Congrats!!!! from Santo Domingo, Domnican Republic.  ...and thanks for sharing all those photos!!!!


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

The new stations will look pretty good - modern and futuristic! Congratulations and I hope once completed look even better! We can only be proud of them


----------



## alcatmanbg (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the one at the airport is probably the worst because the columns and tile pattern do not match with the airport or the rest of the station. They could make a simple modern station with some grey tiles and save money whilst creating a timeless design that matches the surrounding complex.


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

*Line 2 - Beli Dunav station*













Platform PDF

http://www.buildingoftheyear.bg/bg/buildings/view/9/Metrostantziya-Beli-Dunav.html#.Unka4_lkO1U


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics by me

Serdika 2



























NDK interior


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

Full report from the construction of the metro from station Tsarigradsko Shosse to station Sofia Airport (explanations in Bulgarian only, ask here if You have some questions!)

You can see all photos HERE!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

difian said:


> You can see all photos HERE!


Interesting, thanks. There is a picture showing the steel-rails for third rail ready to be put in place. They are signed with STR40. This is the german description for "Stromschiene 40 kg/m" (current-transmission-rail-profile). Didn´t knew that this thing went to be international. All german subways use this type. It´s datimg back from the former Reichsbahn which electrified Berlins S-Bahn in 1924 and didn´t change until today. I guess russian metros do use this too, as the thrid rail current-transmission in Moscow is exactly the same than Berlin S-/U-Bahn.

Kind regards


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

Our underground was based and designed in accordance with the russian system. Even the current CEO graduated in St. Petersburg.

And, as you may very well know, the russian underground is mainly based on the Berlin system, which they copied after the war.

Thanks to you, I learned a little more on the history of STR40, but today several companies produce this type of conductor rail, so I guess it's been a long time since it went international.  This calls for some further research.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

vog said:


> And, as you may very well know, the russian underground is mainly based on the Berlin system, which they copied after the war.


Huh? Moscow metro was quite massive by the end of WW2, and Russian metro systems are quite different from Berlin (deep-level vs shallow, large interstations vs small ones, etc.).


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Robi_damian said:


> Huh? Moscow metro was quite massive by the end of WW2, and Russian metro systems are quite different from Berlin (deep-level vs shallow, large interstations vs small ones, etc.).


Moscow Metro started in 1935 running on first line with mainly shallow alignment. Construction method was the same as in Berlin, initiated by Siemens. Some deeper parts were build like London tube lines. Those have been the european systems the russians orientated first. Shortly after that russian engineers choose to have deeper tunnels because the Moscow soil is better for building tunnels in deeper layers (it was not only the story about necessary WWII-shelters). There have been some accidents first but they quickly made perfect deep-tunneling, avoiding any trouble at the surface.

The conductor-rail and the profile of Moscow-Metro is more or less the same like the historic C-Type rolling-stock of Berlin great profile, having a width of about 2,65-2,70 m and 18 m long cars. Current-collection is from the lower side of conductor-rail for safety reasons and suitable for winter. Actually Berlin cars are shorter now. After WWII some Berlin subway-cars went to Moscow and ran on the Fili-line until 1966/67. After that at least one car went to St. Petersburg as maintainance vehicle. This was possible, because Berlin and Moscow Metro are mainly similar. Of cause there are differences. Russian metros have 850 V DC, Berlin 750 V DC...

Kind regards


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

New photos between station 21 and station Sofia Airport (23). First photos from the tracks and platforms of station 22 and 23!  Of course, the explanation is in Bulgarian, but I'm here if you have questions!


----------



## mariharol (Apr 24, 2007)

...most beautiful metro stations i have seen !!!!


----------



## mariharol (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> The last one looks a bit like a Barbie world...


...and looks like my countries government party participated on the colors :nuts: ...but I just love the designs and works....congratulation Sophia, most beautiful metro stations I have seen!!!!!!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

mariharol said:


> ...most beautiful metro stations i have seen !!!!


With all due respect to the Bulgarian friends, but REALLY?!


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

Of course no, but everyone has a different taste


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Progress on Line 1 thanks to kraxx


Mladost


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

The other extension towards the airport


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

At the airport


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Some details, thanks to bojo6666


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Can not wait for the airport extension to open!


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Line 2 extension with one station has been signed.:cheers2:



> *Bulgarian-Czech tie-up wins deal to expand Sofia subway*
> 
> The state-owned operator of the Sofia subway system, Metropolitan AD, has signed an agreement with Bulgarian-Czech tie-up Metro Cherni Vrah 2013 to build a new 1.3 kilometer mainline, Metropolitan said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


wire.seenews


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

The tender for line 3, central section, has been announced:banana:

The section is ~7km long and includes 7 stations.

Details (in Bulgarian): http://www.aop.bg/case2.php?mode=show_doc&doc_id=595840&newver=2


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*M3 construction*



Sofia announced the tender for the central section of *metro line M3*.
This section of 7 km and 7 underground stations will be build by a tunnel boring machine (TBM). The construction of the stations and the tunnels is separated and will be given to different construction companies (one tender for the TBM and 3 for the seven stations (2+3+2)). This central section should be completed in *45 mounts and the price tag is cca. 280 million euros*.




Stations on the central sections of line M3 (not final names):

1) Teatar Sofia/Park Zaimov/Oborishte
2) Orlov most (*transfer to M1*)
3) Patriarh Evtimiy/Graf Ignatiev
4) NDK II/Vitosha (*transfer to M2*)
5) Praga
6) Bulgaria
7) Krasno selo/Zhitnica


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

*Red Line 1 Station 16: Business Park Sofia*


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

Good news, but only rumors for now - the section from Mladost to Sofia Airport of M1 can be opened 5 months earlier of planned - in December 2014! But as i said this is not official yet.


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

*Blue Line 2 Station 7: Lavov most (Operational)*










Source: Metropolitan JSC


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Update of the construction progress, tnx to Me4ok
*@Sofia Airport*































































Station 22

















More pics in the BG section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279405&page=500


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see the development of this system's progressing very well. It seems unusual for new stations to not have platform-screen doors; has it been mentioned why the Sofia metro is doing without?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

REAKT0R said:


>


..


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

My newest report from the construction of the extension towards Sofia Airport (between stations /МИЦ/ Цариградско шосе and Летище София). Sorry for this, but without the section between stations 20 and 21. All the explanations are in Bulgarian, so don't hesitate to ask if you have some questions! Enjoy the photos!


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I a question about Sofia Metro:

- I read in Wikipedia when metro was opened in 1998 that it was not succesfull because majority of Sofia population lived far from the system. Well, Line 1 was extended and Line 2 was constructed. 
My question is: do you think with actual system Sofia has a good metro? It is now a valuable alternative to travel around the city?

- I read that some extensions are undergoing. I'm sorry I don't know anything about Sofia excluding what I've read in Wiki and books. I know that in the city majority of districts are from communist era with tipical houses. 
My question is: what do you think of these extensions? Are the most necessary to the city?

Well, Sofia has a system larger than Budapest and Warsaw for example and the system is growing. I hope in the next years Sofia will have a good infraestructure.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous subway....:drool::drool::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

javimix19 said:


> - I read in Wikipedia when metro was opened in 1998 that it was not succesfull because majority of Sofia population lived far from the system. Well, Line 1 was extended and Line 2 was constructed.
> My question is: do you think with actual system Sofia has a good metro? It is now a valuable alternative to travel around the city?


The 3 lines are well designed to cover the densely populated neighbourhoods at the outskirts like Lyulin, Mladost, Nadezhda, Druzhba, etc. They will form a triangle at the centre with 3 interchange stations. Once built, the 3 lines will be the core of the public transport.



> - I read that some extensions are undergoing. I'm sorry I don't know anything about Sofia excluding what I've read in Wiki and books. I know that in the city majority of districts are from communist era with tipical houses.
> My question is: what do you think of these extensions? Are the most necessary to the city?


Yes, except the extension to the airport IMO. But it's relatevely cheaper, prestigiuos and easily funded, so it has an added value. The other sections that are u/c are located in Mladost and Druzhba, which I mentioned are densely populated.



> Well, Sofia has a system larger than Budapest and Warsaw for example and the system is growing. I hope in the next years Sofia will have a good infraestructure.


Thanks:cheers2:


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

The missing part of my report between stations 20 and ~22 (both underground and on ground infrastructure)!


----------



## said1234 (Dec 25, 2011)

Bulgaria is so gorgeous as a country..I would really love to visit Sofia  !


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

javimix19 said:


> ...
> Well, Sofia has a system larger than Budapest and Warsaw for example and the system is growing. I hope in the next years Sofia will have a good infraestructure.


Sofia system is bigger than Warsaw's one, but is smaller than Budapest's one (by number of lines, stations, length, ridership....)




javimix19 said:


> Hi, I a question about Sofia Metro:
> 
> - I read in Wikipedia when metro was opened in 1998 that it was not succesfull because majority of Sofia population lived far from the system. Well, Line 1 was extended and Line 2 was constructed.
> My question is: do you think with actual system Sofia has a good metro? It is now a valuable alternative to travel around the city?
> ...


In 1998, only 5 stations opened from the biggest residential district to the middle of nowhere. The 2 stations which connect this first radius with the city centre opened in 1999 and in 2000. Then, the metro started to be important part of the city public transport system and with every new extension this role and significance enlarge. After finishing the third line, the metro will have more than 50% share of all daily trips. The problem is the need for changes in the scheme of the other transport means and the better synchronization with the metro system as backbone of the whole mobility in the city. 




javimix19 said:


> Hi, I a question about Sofia Metro:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Sofia's biggest enlargement occurred after the WW2 with the quick urbanization and industrialization of the country. Many people moved from the countryside to the cities to work in the new factories. The same happened with the industrialization in the Western countries, but 2 century ago. They need quickly cheap houses for the workers, and the so called Comi blocks appeared (common in all Eastern countries and even modern in the Western, Le Corbusier ideas for Paris and so on). In fact, less than half of Sofia's population (~1,3 million people) live in such kind of flats. 

Let's return on your question. Sofia, like Warsaw, delayed with the construction of its metro system (compared with common cities in the Eastern block or in Western Europe - Prague, Munich, ...). But thanks to the European and other sources of funds, the system develops very well and quick in the recent 10 years.










The original scheme of the lines dates back from the end of the 70s. From then it has changed many times. The passenger flows and directions change. The northern section of 2nd line was moved from the north industrial zone of the city (with thousand of workers and big factories before, with only small production sides nowadays) to a big residential district. A whole new trace for the 3rd line was accepted. There are many other factors when you plan, construct and operate metro lines, but I think, for the city, the now working and planed network is good. There is always some notes and problems, but nothing significant.


----------



## difian (Sep 16, 2011)

The construction of 1 new station on the south end of the Second (Blue) line has already started!

The tunel construction from station Джеймс Баучър towards station II-12.

The construction side of the future station II-12.

For the first time I made a short VIDEO, too.


----------



## bmbg (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful shot of Sofia Airport Station UC. 


Geleto59 said:


>


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

Sofia Airport Station


Geleto59 said:


> Добро утро!
> 
> Две снимки от вчера на строежа на метро станция 23.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

i've been many times in Sofia this year so the last time i was there, I decided to walk around. I generally entered in the center and was going down to Mladost districts.
Here's Mladost 3


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

What are your favorite stations?


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Metro line M3; project updates and changes*

I am very pleased to announce that the project of metro line M3 in Sofia, whose construction should start next year, has undergone noticeable changes. To put it simply, the technical parameters of the line were changed, so that it can reach the criteria of a heavy metro line. 3 of the initially planned 19 stations on the the main line were removed, so now the line has the following technical parameters:

M3 (GORNA BANYA P+R - BOTEVGRADSKO AV. P+R)

* 17 km, 16 stations (12 underground, 4 above ground)
* 2 transfer stations (connection to M1 at Orlov most and to M2 at NDK II)
* 2 metro depots 1) Zemlyane and 2) Vrazhdebna
* Platform length: 100-105 m
* Trains - 3x33m carriages, 99m long trains, powered by a pantograph 
* Cost cca. € 700 mil. 
* Construction: 2015 - 2018/9 (central section), 2020 the rest of the main line, both branches after 2020.

The following map is providing a more detailed and schematic look on the M3 project:


*map made by Andrej_LJ and JloKyM 

:cheers:


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

@Sofia Airport


pechevstefan said:


> От днес.


Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## gippas (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I always had a question about the Sofia Metro. What is the logic behind covering the overground segments? I haven't seen that in any other metros. Is it to protect the lines from the snow?


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

gippas said:


> Hi, I always had a question about the Sofia Metro. What is the logic behind covering the overground segments? *I haven't seen that in any other metros.* Is it to protect the lines from the snow?


Prague? And yes, they protect from snow and noise.


----------



## gippas (Nov 19, 2013)

bagercho said:


> Prague? And yes, they protect from snow and noise.


Guess when I was in Prague I paid more attention to the beer and the girls, either that or I didn't take the covered line  When I was in Sofia I didn't think that the noise would be a big issue as the covered parts are in the middle of big roads that probably are quite noizy anyway but I can imagine snow being an issue with 3rd rail systems. Thanks!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

bagercho said:


> Prague? And yes, they protect from snow and noise.


... and Sapporo (rubber-tyred)


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Sofia Metro stations on 22.12.2014*

Few videos I have made on Monday 22.12.2014 at around 18h, or during the evening rush hour. As it is evident, lot of passengers use the system and the stations are pretty crowded. I dont know what the Metropoliten will do when in April this year 7 new stations will enter service and there will be a shortage of trains to maintain adequate intervals on the system. 


*Serdika 2 station *(line*M2*, transfer to line*M1*)






*Serdika 1 station* (line*M1*, transfer to line*M2*)






*Sofia University St. Kliment Ohridski* (line*M1*, from 2018 future transfer to line *M3*)






:cheers:


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

A tender for 20 trains, that shall serve the central section of *line 3*, has been announced. An option for 10 additional trains is included to serve the future extensions of the line.

Driverless train operation, with Grade of Automation 3 (GoA 3), and platform screen doors will ensure the safety of the passengers. The trains shall have 60 m in length and the price is estimated at ~7.16 million euro per train.


----------



## kraxx (Jul 14, 2011)

By a user request I'm publishing some of the pictures I made of Station 16 Business Park Sofia:














































Construction is in schedule and will be completed on time 

PLEASE DO NOT REPUBLISH!!!


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

And another one from the same branch - *Aleksander Malinov* station:









2 from the other (to the airport) branch. *Iskarsko shose* station:









*Sofiyska Sveta Gora* station:








_/c/86mhz_
*More pics:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279405&page=642


----------



## BGTRAVELLER (Sep 23, 2010)

Anybody know if the Metro is open at Sofia airport term 2 yet?


----------



## koynov (Feb 18, 2009)

No it's still not, it will be open in the end of April :cheers:


----------



## BGTRAVELLER (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok thank you for your quick and informative reply :applause:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

The northern section of line M1 towards Sofia Airport T2 is ready on 99% and will open at the beginning of April. Tests with the trains are already underway. 

The southern section of line M1 towards Business Park Sofia and Mladost IV is ready on 96% and will open at the beginning of May. 

Around 90 000 passengers are expected to use these 7 new stations daily. The total length of these two sections is 7,7 km.


----------



## bgdimitrov (Aug 19, 2013)

It will be a pleasure to use the metro to go from the airport terminal 2 to the central railway station.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Sofia Airport station weeks before opening


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

I present toy you all 7 new stations of line M1 in Sofia. All these stations should open in two sections: the 4 stations on the northern branch to Sofia Airport T2 will open in two weeks time (first half of April). From the Airport to the city center we have 13 stations and the travel time will be around 20 minutes. The trains on the common part of line M1 will go on every 3 minutes, while on both branches on every 6 minutes. This 7 new stations should increase daily ridership in the metro by around 90 000 travelers. 











The first station is *Druzhba*:















































The second station of the northern branch is *Iskarsko shose*:


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Next to the underground station Iskarsko shose, the main railway line Sofia-Plovdiv-Burgas/Istanbul passes, so the built a new railway station. On this station all trains will stop upon entering and exiting Sofia. It has a direct link from the railway platforms to the underground metro station. It is the second railway-metro transfer point in Sofia, from 5 planned in total. 



*Railway station Iskar*:
























































The third station is called *Sofiyska Sveta Gora*. It is an overground station which serves the industrial zone NPZ Iskar. It should bring further development into this area od Sofia. 










The last station is just next to Terminal 2 of *Sofia Airport*. It is also an overground station. With trains on every 6 minutes and a travel time around 20 minutes to the city center, it will be very convenient for the users of the airport.


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*M1 southern branch to open in May 2015*

The southern branch of line M1 to Mladost district is 2,7 km long and has 3 underground stations. Mladost is Sofias second biggest district which this stations will serve, as well as Business Park Sofia, where this line will for now terminate. It will be opened at the beginning of May this year. 


The first station is *Aleksandar Malinov*:











































































The second one is called *Aleksandar Todorov-Balan*:
















































The last station is called *Business Park Sofia* (Biznes Park Sofija), next to the Ring road. That is why it has an underground P+R facility.


----------



## vog (May 31, 2011)

Andrej_LJ said:


> The second one is called *Aleksandar Todorov-Balan*:


It's Teodorov-Balan.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done Sofia!


----------



## nesua (Jun 25, 2008)

If I take the metro to the airport, I will arrive to the newest Terminal 2. 
*But, how do I get to Terminal 1 from Terminal 2?* Google Maps says it's 1,4 Km far away.

When I landed last March, I landed at the Terminal 1 from Barcelona. In the next month I will have to wait for a friend at the airport, and this question is in my head without solution


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

> Sofia Airport provides free-of-charge transportation services between Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 at every 30 minutes between 07:00 hrs. and 19:00 hrs.
> 
> The stop locations of the shuttle bus in front of both terminals are designated by signage and pavement markings.
> 
> Between 19:00 hrs. and 07:00 hrs., free-of-charge transportation between Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 can be requested at the Information Desk or at telephone: (+359 2) 937 22 11/ 12/ 13


https://www.sofia-air********/en/passengers/and-airport/inter-terminal


----------



## nesua (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Please help me. If you know, write number of trains serving the second (blue) line?



> №	Вагоны Ливрея/Окраска
> А1	1019-5019-5020-1020 Серый
> А2	1008-5008-5009-1009 Серый
> А3	1014-5014-5015-1015 Серый
> ...


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

All trains are serving both lines


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

bagercho said:


> All trains are serving both lines


So today transit train. When the separation of the two lines? After completion of this station?


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

I found the difference. Inside the train station Obelya designated as blue and red in Wikipedia. I understand that the transit station, but where is it?


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

I decided to just temporarily merge two lines into one.
http://metro.pics/maps/city_sofia

I connected the train cars together in a composition. This is convenient when viewing photos of the train car and, if necessary, move to the next train car in the one train.
http://metro.pics/database/vehicle/4821
Also, when viewing photo:
http://metro-photo.ru/img4653


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

The section between Mladost I and Biznes Park Sofia stations of line *M1 *is now opened. Sofia has 3 new underground stations, adding to a total of around 40 km of tunnels and 34 stations. 










:cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Do all trains continue to serve both lines?


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

bagercho said:


> Yes.


Are you sure? The urbanrail map suggests that trains originating at Business Park do a short turn at Slivnitsa.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Andrej_LJ said:


> The section between Mladost I and Biznes Park Sofia stations of line *M1 *is now opened. Sofia has 3 new underground stations, adding to a total of around 40 km of tunnels and 34 stations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newly opened stations:

*Aleksandar Malinov Station*









http://metro-photo.ru/post9232

*Aleksandar Teodorov Balan Station*









http://metroblog.ru/post/4730/

*Business Park Sofia Station*









http://metroblog.ru/post/4730/









http://metroblog.ru/post/4730/









http://metroblog.ru/post/4730/


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

CAF and Siemens have submitted bids in the tender for line 3 rolling stock.
source


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

New maps will soon be introduced in Sofia metro, designed by members of SSC


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

*New signs in Sofia metro*

Hello everyone

Our NGO Spasi Sofia/_Save Sofia_, (founded and run by five forum members of this forum) have designed and implemented new signs for Sofia metro. It is our free gift to the society we live in and imput towards a better, more organized and welcoming Bulgarian capital. Now the first test stage is being implemented, and if it is successful in September we should put the new signs in the whole system. 

For now we have made geographical maps of Sofia and the metro in the trains and a new type of signs for Sofia metro on Mladost 1 station (where you can transfer between the two lines). The signs are bilingual, have tourist information and make the Airport connection by metro very easy for foreigners. 

We would love to hear from you, as foreigners which are not familiar with the city. We are now collecting opinions and critics, so we can improve our design. It will be very helpful and very much appreciated.


*Geographical maps in the trains*:















































*Sings on Mladost 1 station* (before going down the stairs to the platforms):














































*Transfer signs on the platforms* (where line M1 and M2 branch):











More pictures and information on our FB page: https://www.facebook.com/spasisofia
Web page: http://spasisofia.org/

Thanks once again :cheers:


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Guys, 
does anybody has any idea of something about line 3? Even feasibility study wasn't done or what?


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

^^
In March 2014, a tender for construction of the central section of the line was announced. The section is 7 km long and includes 7 stations, two of them transfer to lines 1 and 2. With the announcement of the tender it became clear, that the initial plans for 19 stations had been partly amended and 2 of the stations will be not be built, one at Doyran boulevard and another at Shipka street. The tunnel of the central section shall be excavated by a TBM, while the construction of stations shall be awarded to other companies. The construction of the section shall be completed within 45 months.[25] In January 2015, a tender for 20 trains, that shall serve the central section of the line, was announced. Driverless train operation, with Grade of Automation 3 (GoA 3), and platform screen doors will ensure the safety of the passengers. Unlike lines 1 and 2, where the trains collect power through a third rail, line 3 trains will be equipped with pantographs.[26][27] CAF and Siemens applied bids in the tender for the trains.[28]

Contractors have been chosen for building the central section of line 3, but one of the applicants has brought the decision into the court and we will have to wait several more months for the signing of all contracts.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Many good news for Sofia metro today..

1. Metro station Vitosha on the 2nd line is 50% completed and will be open in august 2016.

2. Even though the initial plans were to construct only 8 metro stations of the 3rd line till 2019, today it was announced that the stations will be *12* (9 underground, 1 on the ground and 2 overground). The construction works are expected to start later this year.

3. Some 20 minutes ago it was announced that Siemens is the chosen supplier of metro trains for the 3rd line with its Inspiro model


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

What happens to Tram 1 when the Vitosha station opens? seems to me they are competing for the same passengers, aren't they?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Vitosha station










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Метростанция_"Витоша".jpg


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*New Sofia Metro Station Opens, Adding 15 000 Passengers*

A new metro station has opened in Bulgaria's capital Sofia on Wednesday.

Vitosha station, in the southern neighborhood of Hladilnika, at the junction of Cherni Vrah Blvd and Srebarna Str, will be connected to the Blue line (M2)'s James Bourchier station[...]


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Another milestone in the success that is the Sofia Metropoliten


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Sofia Metro*

Metro starts at 4:37. I also took some footage on the new Vitosha station


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Documentary about Sofia metro construction:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...iew/view/sofia-metro-line-3-tbm-launched.html

*Sofia metro Line 3 TBM launched*
13 Mar 2017










BULGARIA: The tunnel boring machine for the first phase of Sofia metro Line 3 has been launched. The 9·4 m diameter TBM has been supplied by Herrenknecht.

The 7·8 km, eight-station first phase of the east-west line is due to open in 2019. It includes 7 km of bored tunnel with six underground stations. A consortium of Doğuş, Via Construct and Ultrastroy is lead contractor, and a consortium of Siemens and Newag is to supply signalling and 20 three-car trainsets

...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Sofia metro is one of the rapidly increasing metro in Europe. It currently has 2 lines— Line *1* & *2*— the network is mostly underground.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) The southeastern extension of line 1 towards Malinova Dolina is planned. There will be only 2 new stations. This extension will be very important because the south-east Sofia is still not well connected by public transport. Tram network is not present in this area, So I think this extension should be constructed quickly as soon as possible. It will cross River Banishka, but how? By a tunnel or by a bridge? When this extension is planned for opening?

2) The southern extension of line 2 towards Dragalevtsi is also planned. There will be also only 2 new stations. This extension will be also very important because the south Sofia is also still not well connected by public transport. Tram network is also not present in this area, So I think this extension also should be constructed quickly as soon as possible. When this extension is planned for opening?

3) The northern extension of line 2 towards Iliyantsi is also planned. It will be the longest extension of Sofia metro. There will be 4 new stations. This is a densely populated area I heard. Presently tram route 6, 11 and 12 serve this area. I think those three routes, especially route 11 and 12 will be closed after the metro extension, will it? When this extension is planned for opening? Personally I support replacing tram by metro.

4) The most important route I think will be line *3*, which will run east to west. The 16 km long third line is planned to connect Ovcha Kupel neighborhood (in southwest Sofia) and Vasil Levski neighborhood (in northeast Sofia), with 16 stations in total, including two transfer stations in the city centre, with both of the already operational lines. It will cross both line 1 & 2 in Sofia University, and again line 2 at NDK. This route will be an important route because it will serve the Gorna Banya suburban rail station, where people could change from train to metro, and could enter much easily to central Sofia from southwest side. Also in NDK, it will be a great interchange in future by many crossings of metro and tram. NDK is already served by both underground metro and underground tram, it has the only underground tram stop. But this route will be technically much different than line 1 and 2. It will use driverless metro cars, all stations will be equipped with platform screen doors, and will take current from overhead wire or overhead rail via pantograph. My question is why those will be applied? Driverless trains, platform screen doors and overhead wire or rail—all are much expensive, and maintenance is also much higher. What is the problem to make this line like 1 & 2 by conventional train, third rail and without platform screen door ? Two different types of current collection and rolling stock are not practical, because it will be incompatible with other routes, and transfer metro stocks from line 3 to other lines will not possible. It will only increase running cost. Is the suicide rate on metro track is high on Sofia?

5) Why the elevated portion of the metro network is covered by blue transparent sheet? Is this for protection from ice like Sapporo?


----------



## ok2 (May 12, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 5) Why the elevated portion of the metro network is covered by blue transparent sheet? Is this for protection from ice like Sapporo?


Snow, ice and noise.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, you or anyone please try to answer the remaining questions.


----------



## witch_honor (Apr 26, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Sofia metro is one of the rapidly increasing metro in Europe. It currently has 2 lines— Line *1* & *2*— the network is mostly underground.
> 
> After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.
> 
> ...


1) The project and "research" for the extension was ordered and payed by the owners of the huge mall + IKEA built in the area. This extension, if built, will be illegal because it doesn't comply with Sofia's General Urban Plan, which is with a stature of law, voted on and ratified by the National Assembly. In addition there is a controversy involving this extension: corruption etc.

2) The M2 extension is a bit more than just two more stations. There are two more stations, following the Cherni vrah Blvd and a branch, crossing Vitosha dstr and reaching Studentski grad (the Campus dstr).










There are no immediate plans for construction.

3) The area is not populated. When the extension was planned the area was busy industrial region with lots of workers. Now it's not that busy. This extension is important because it ends in a large slab of land that is reserved for a new depot. But again: no immediate plans for construction. The problem is that the city makes no effort to stimulate the urbanisation.

4) The rolling stock will not be driverless at first. The trains will have the capacity to run without a driver though. The screen doors are planned to be 1.5m high which defeats the purpose, I think. Why other rolling stock? Well, 1) it breaks the monopoly of Metrovagonmash on rolling stock deliveries, M3 is going to use new (modern) systems, rather than the modernized Soviet system used on M1 and M2 and 3) it will have a dedicated depot, fully independent from the other lines. In the documentation of the line, M3 is declared as "light metro", which (in principle) must be able to be compatible with surface traffic if needed: no coverings, no fences etc.

5) Protection from ice, wind, rain and most of all - protection from people, entering the track. There is one open track, immediately before Sofia Airport station.

Cheers,
Gergin Borisov
Spasi metroto (Save the metro)
Spasi Sofia (Save Sofia)


----------



## erejnion (Apr 27, 2016)

All of the mentioned areas aren't quite as densely populated as the planned extensions of M3: towards Levski and a branch towards Slatina. 
Also, arguably, the short branch extension in Lyulin of just two stations is the most important one. There are no plans to start it however before the current works on M3 are finished.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to both for my answer.


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Would not the planned system be more complete with the following additions?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...s-present-first-sofia-line-3-metro-train.html

*Newag and Siemens present first Sofia Line 3 metro train*
22 Nov 2017



















BULGARIA: The first metro train for Sofia metro Line 3 is nearing completion in Newag’s Nowy Sącz factory, where it was presented to officials from Sofia Metropoliten on November 15.

In September 2015 a consortium of Siemens and Newag was awarded a €140m contract to supply rolling stock and signalling for the 8 km, eight-station first phase of the east-west line, which is due to open in 2019. The order is being 70% funded by the EU

...


----------



## broadpulicer (Jul 9, 2016)

The first subway stations in Sofia opened exactly 20 years ago.
Currently we have in operation 2,5 lines with a 40km total length and 35 stations.
Line#3 with 13 stations is on the way.


----------



## broadpulicer (Jul 9, 2016)

https://www.dnevnik.bg/photos/2018/...i_otkakto_metroto_trugna_pod/?ref=home_layer2


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

On monday 25 June, first Inspiro trainset departed from Newag factory in Nowy Sacz and is on the way to Sofia:






























Photos: Newag


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

The construction of the third line advences well, some pics:

Orlov most station









St. Patriarh Evtimii Station









Tunnel towards NDK Station









Bulgaria Blvd Station



















Zemlyane Depot









10x to Zourich

More here:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279409&page=697


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

The Siemens Inspiro train for 3rd line was presented at Innotrans. Many thanks for the photos to @i.meh:


i.meh said:


> 2/8


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

The Siemens Inspiro train for 3rd line was presented at Innotrans. Many thanks for the photos to @i.meh:



i.meh said:


> Днес бях на Инотранс и обстойно разгледах
> Inspiro-то. Направих и малко снимки, но за съжаление имах само телефон под ръка. Извинявам се предварително за качеството и кадрирането. Заснех и няколко клипчета, които ще съединя по-късно и също ще кача.
> 
> *Общи впечатления:*
> ...


..


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

The Siemens Inspiro train for 3rd line was presented at Innotrans. Many thanks for the photos to @i.meh:


i.meh said:


> 3/8


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

..


i.meh said:


> 4/8


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

..


i.meh said:


> 5/8


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

..


i.meh said:


> 6/8


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

..


i.meh said:


> 7/8


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

^^
Thanks for sharing. Please let me have some questions, maybe someone could answer.


There is an emergency button, obviously for getting a speaker-connection to drivers cabin. So, there is no emergency-brake for, let´s say 10 seconds, if someone is hurt and train is still in station or does this button stop the train in stations?


Is it an urban legend that the third line is to be equipped with overhead pantograph instead of third rail in order to keep Transwaggonmash out of competition or are there other reasons?


Anyway a good standard metro-car and I was surprised to find handrails wealded instead of screwed like it is done nowadays. It makes the car look more professional


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

tunnel owl said:


> ^^
> Thanks for sharing. Please let me have some questions, maybe someone could answer.
> 
> 
> ...


1. The russian trains on line 1/2 also don't have an emergency brake, they only have door release cranes.
2. Maybe yes, maybe no


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Line 3 - cross-post from Bulgaria forum



TzV said:


> Малко днешни снимки от Александровска - 1от2.
> 
> Напреднали са с кофража на вестибюлната плоча.





TzV said:


> МС Александровска - 2от2.


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Today the tunnel boring machine finished digging the hole of Line 3 at Metrostation "Teater Sofia":cheers:


----------



## Tapestries (May 19, 2017)

New photos from line 3. I'm just linking the page where the pictures are available as I want to take no credit for them. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279409&page=791


----------



## Tapestries (May 19, 2017)

Metrostation 6 - "Teatralna".


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

JloKyM said:


> Pictures from the new third line (M3) scheduled for completion in several months


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Sofia metro line 3 opening delayed to February 2020 due to train testing*"

https://sofiaglobe.com/2019/08/02/sofia-metro-line-3-opening-delayed-to-february-2020/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Bulgaria forum - Orlov Most station on under-construction Line 3



calzature said:


> op_transport_bulgaria
> Метростанция “Орлов мост” &#55358;&#56709;част от Линия 3 на софийското метро. &#55357;&#56967;


----------



## LG_ (Feb 25, 2009)

*To be opened soon....*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_6BiVfTYVg&feature=emb_logo


----------



## Juni (Feb 11, 2010)

Overhaul and modernization of train cars of the series 81-717.4 /714.4. The agreement provides an option for the modernization of 48 wagons, and this extend their life by 15 years.


----------



## Bobby_bul (Apr 23, 2017)

Some new pictures from Line 3. The latest news are that the first 5 stations will be opened in may, 3 more in the summertime and the last 4 by the end of the year (or early 2021).


----------



## Bobby_bul (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Bobby_bul (Apr 23, 2017)

And a video of "Orlov Most" station:


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

There is no need for international architects for the metro. If Sofia would do so, you would probably get something annoying with just bare concrete or a composition of black, grey and white panöes like in an airport . It´s better to have a unique style on your own like Naples does, too.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last the eastern extension of line *3* is opened up to Gorna Banya. So now Gorna Banya is served by all three types of rail transport, metro, tram and suburban rail. Now the Sofia metro has covered most important places in city. Lets hope one day the extensions of line 1, 2 and 3 will be constructed.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Any image showing the completed extension, and the planned extensions? 

Anything fan - made for what could be the future of Sofia Metro in the next 10-20 years?


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Wild Boy said:


> Any image showing the completed extension, and the planned extensions?


You can see a lot of photos here: The new metro line of Sofia - Profession Traveller 
That is central part of line 3.

Extention to Gorna Banya is here, but only on Bulgarian: Софийското метро – вече и до кв. „Овча купел“ - Profession Traveller


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> Any image showing the completed extension, and the planned extensions?
> 
> Anything fan - made for what could be the future of Sofia Metro in the next 10-20 years?


The *Green sections* are now completed. Construction of stage 3 (етап 3) will start this year.

images from the green sections here


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there an actual track diagram of Sofia metro available? I only found an old one: Sofia Metro Track Map


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

latest news for @The Wild Boy

green line extension from Hadzhi Dimitar to Levski G
Метрото стига до "Левски Г" в края на 2025 г.

green line extension from Orlov most to Tsarigradsko chaussee
Изграждат 6 нови спирки по третата линия на метрото

blue line extension from Vitosha to Studentski grad
В ход е процедура за резервиране на трасе за метрото до "Студентски град"

these 3 sections may be ready by 2030
the first one by 2025










the metro lines are expanding into areas of the city with no tram lines










one sunny day ...


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Very similar system to Munich.
Looks awesome


----------



## Bcn (Apr 22, 2004)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> one sunny day ...


Projects for a circular line?


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Bcn said:


> Projects for a circular line?


not yet
they just follow the plan from 1970 with minor changes


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Sofia plans a suburban rail system (RER, S-Bahn).
It will be funded by the Recovery plan for Europe

Крайградски железници на София и Пловдив включени в плана за възстановяване - Mediapool.bg


























Pernik municipality - pop. 87.000
Elin Pelin municipality - pop. 23.000
Svoge municipality - pop. 20.000
Kostinbrod municipality - pop. 18.000
Radomir municipality - pop. 18.000
Slivnitsa municipality - pop. 9.000


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> Sofia plans a suburban rail system (RER, S-Bahn).
> It will be funded by the Recovery plan for Europe
> 
> Крайградски железници на София и Пловдив включени в плана за възстановяване - Mediapool.bg


From the text on the link, I understand that 'some' of 41 trainsets planned for purchase will be used on the future RER style services in Sofia (and in Plovdiv). Of the attached maps, which one is correct (or - is it already know how the network will look)? Also, any info about how the network will look in Plovdiv? Any timeline, when the services will be introduced?

thnx and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Ghostpoet said:


> From the text on the link, I understand that 'some' of 41 trainsets planned for purchase will be used on the future RER style services in Sofia (and in Plovdiv). Of the attached maps, which one is correct (or - is it already know how the network will look)? Also, any info about how the network will look in Plovdiv? Any timeline, when the services will be introduced?
> 
> thnx and regards
> Ghostpoet


The idea about the suburban rail was first promoted by an NGO named "Save Sofia". One of their leaders is the moderator of the Bulgarian SSC-Forum.
He became independent member of the Sofia Municipality Council after the local elections in 2019.
Last week the new Bulgarian government decided to include the project into the Bulgarian recovery plan for Europe.

VII.1. Потенциал за шест линии - План за София | Най-подробната предизборна програма за София

Their plan is to upgrade the existing infrastructure of the Bulgarian State Railways BDZ and to invest into new rolling stock

existing railway stations
proposed railway stations











BDZ is already upgrading their infrastructure in and around Sofia.











I have no information about the Plovdiv suburban rail.


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Groundbreaking ceremony *M3 line* extension from *Hadzhi Dimitar* to *Vladimir Vazov*

3 km
3 metro stations
completion 2025
217 million leva (~111 million euro)

*
















*


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder if one day they can hire skilled architects to design the metro stations. Revealed renders of the newest section of M3 look pretty terrible:


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Nobody really cares about that here.
Function and costs. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

SevenSlavicTribes said:


> Nobody really cares about that here.
> Function and costs. Nothing else matters.


But that isn't function and costs, if it was it would look like a concrete bunker. Someone has gone out of their way to design it like that


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

Stuu said:


> But that isn't function and costs, if it was it would look like a concrete bunker. Someone has gone out of their way to design it like that


It's a concrete bunker with camouflage. Just in case Russia comes to liberate us...


----------



## Volk85 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SevenSlavicTribes (Jun 25, 2013)

M3 line extension from Hadzhi Dimitar to Vladimir Vazov


----------



## b.w. (Jun 22, 2009)

M3 line extension




Credit by @skyPoint


----------

